# Who hates doing tax returns?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I do!!! So I always leave it till the last possible moment -------> but always finish on time
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

HMRC have been paid and now I'm celebrating with a nice beer [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dani I hate doing them that's why I leave it to my accountant :wink:

Also don't pay the yet either send the cheque so it gets there on the 31st or do the payment for it to leave your bank on the 30th gods sake don't give it to them early


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm so glad I've finished it, Paul that I don't mind paying a couple of days early.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My accountant does mine as well , still begrudgingly squint when the funds leave my account [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Been dreading doing mine, been mentally putting it off, until yesterday, got all my docs together, logged onto the Gateway site, then found I had completed it last May!!!!

Must have been having a funny day back then, I am never that organised.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Marvellous


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Many happy returns Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Many happy returns Dani


Thanks John :-*

I would rather leave it to an accountant but I despise the money I would need to fork out for it


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Again, my accountant does mine.

Still pay as late as possible, just remember that a bank transfer to HRMC is not a faster payment and takes 3-4 days.

I do my own VAT returns, finished inputting invoices last night, think I'll submit that tomorrow


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

accountant does mine also, rather nice to know the big T owes me £450 rebate. bugger wont pay that back promptly i know!!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Got mine back off the accountant today......I shed a few tears I have to admit....although not as many as the year before.

For sale.....couple of kidneys......any offers?? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't stand giving anyone my money. Especially when the British government given hard earned cash to people who don't deserve it.

This year is going to be expensive 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

How many people pay in advance to reduce the lump sum?

I check them enough per month to cover about 25% of my lump sum, helps a bit, reminds me of the old days of PAYE


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I pay in one chunk


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'v loved doing mine the last couple of years! Most of my customers have now started deducting tax upfront so now I can't wait to submit my tax return as early as possible as this usually means a nice lump of money coming my way...


----------



## PJH (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate doing them, always leave it to the last minute but enjoy the bonfire of pointless receipts I've kept.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PJH said:


> I hate doing them, always leave it to the last minute but enjoy the bonfire of pointless receipts I've kept.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

I absolutely hate doing it. I have an accountant and I still loathe it. Probably because I am the most incompetent filer/record keeper since the invention of paper. Every year I tell myself it will be different and it never is. Always a complete buggers muddle...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Danny Wilde said:


> I absolutely hate doing it. I have an accountant and I still loathe it. Probably because I am the most incompetent filer/record keeper since the invention of paper. Every year I tell myself it will be different and it never is. Always a complete buggers muddle...


Hmm; some advice:
do 10 minutes of sorting/filing each week. Put it in your diary as a fixture so you'll do it. Makes it much easier at year end

I used to do double entry book keeping, EC Sales List, Vat return and end of year calculations for our scientific partnership after only three hours of training by an accountant. The worst thing was that I had to catch up with six years of paperwork left in a mess when I started. It was a nightmare but I learnt that being on top of things is important


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I completed mine early this year. I submitted it at 10.30am. Normally I start about 10.30pm.

Last year I got £4.5k back. That was better than having to give them money this year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I completed mine early this year. I submitted it at 10.30am. Normally I start about 10.30pm.


 :lol: :lol: Guess that's what my son's doing :roll:


----------

